# Grommet/eyelet for hammocks? Sewing machines?



## tok (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi guys! 

I'm wanting to incorporate eyelets into my hammocks, however.. it's a little bit confusing. 
There are so many little puncher things and bits and parts and.. well, I have no idea where to start!

I'm worried about some being too sharp, some not working right etc

Does anyone here know of a brand of eyelets/ some sort of tool that will work right for this?

On that note.. sewing machines. I'm tired of hand sewing, does anyone have any suggestions for a beginner sewing machine?
I'm so clueless, haha.


----------



## zmashd (Dec 25, 2013)

As for grommets, when you buy them you usually get a little tool to put them together, and they're pretty self explanatory. 
As for the sewing machine, if you're just starting, just look for something affordable at a second hand shop or something. Older machines are sturdy. In Sweden I'd recommend Husqvarna/Viking or Bernina, but I don't know how easy they are to find outside of here. Singer is a good staple, but I don't personally love them.


----------



## zmashd (Dec 25, 2013)

The specific models I like are Husqvarna(Viking) Automatic, Husqvarna(Viking) 5710 and Bernina Favorit - maybe you can do a google image search for them so you can get n idea of what to look for?
Oh, and I have to add, don't be tempted to buy one of those cheapo/travel size sewing machines - they seem like a good idea at first, but are usually not very good and may or may not skew you views on machine sewing. Speaking from experience here!  They also don't tend to perform well with thick/multi-layered fabric.


----------



## ellebelleeee (Nov 24, 2014)

I bought one just like this, and it's been great!

http://www.homedepot.com/p/General-Tools-1-2-in-Solid-Brass-Grommet-Kit-71264/100200416


----------

